
Ask HN: Digital Ocean Droplet or Dreamhost VPS? - EdwardDiego
I haven&#x27;t looked into this problem space for a long while, but I&#x27;m helping a friend out, and in the past I would&#x27;ve looked at Dreamhost VPS, but Digital Ocean, especially with it&#x27;s ECR-like image support looks really appealing - and cheaper!<p>Does anyone have any recommendations or experiences they could share?<p>Thanks :)
======
Nextgrid
DreamHost’s main business seems to be shared hosting for Shitpress sites (and
the security issues that involves).

Based on that alone I’d recommend staying away.

